# Hi from a prospective owner!



## Soul (Jan 30, 2009)

Hi guys,

In the market for a new car having been on 2 wheels for 3 years. Top of my list is a Mk1 3.2 V6 DSG coupe so I'm off to test drive a couple tomorrow.

Has anyone got any advice on what I need to be looking out for? I really don't want to end up with a lemon!

Also are there any optional extras I should now make sure are part of the package and what sort of price should I be paying for 04/05 models around 30k miles? Most I've seen are somewhere between £10-13k.

Thanks in advance for any advice 

Justin


----------



## SVStu (Dec 11, 2006)

Welcome, check out the MK1 section for lots of useful info, try a quick search.

I have a 225 myself but have seen on here the odd DSG issue, worth considering a warranty? Someone with a DSG/V6 will be along soon!

Stu.


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Welcome


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Welcome getting a TT you will be wanting to join the TTOC www.ttoc.co.uk


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

Welcome


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

Welcome to the Forum


----------

